# Lyft "High demand" but no request



## DavidTM (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello,

Am I the only one who gets messages from Lyft saying the demand is off the chart, when I open the app the whole city is red and surge up to 550% BUT not getting any request???? This morning I stayed in my car for an hour and I didn't get anything despite the "high demand". My acceptance rate is 100%...

Let me know


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't get nearly as many Lyft requests as Uber.


----------



## DavidTM (Mar 15, 2017)

Well, the thing is I don't need nor want too many rides. Lyft offers hourly guarantee and I make way more than UBER with less trips so less miles on the car and less wear an tear but I feel like their HIGH DEMAND thing is off or sthg. I just want 2 rides an hour and I am happy, especially during peak hours so it goes towards my 20% bonus.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Everything about Lyft is broken and off. I mean everything.

I keep the app running and accept rides, but the app sucks, the navigation sucks, the pings will disappear before I can accept then I get a message saying I missed the request. I see I'm in high PT areas, no pings. Then, I'll get pings when it's dead but miles and miles away.

The only thing that works for that company is their email server which harrasses and pesters you about what a great job you're not doing. It's like a kid who knocks another kid off his crutches and says "Wow, your legs don't work". Yeah, thanks.

I make good money when I get rides from them, but they are Uber's dysfunctional little brother for a reason. If they could get their act together, and restrict their customers to CC holders only, they'd have a good service. Too many issues, too many EBT ghouls.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

swingset said:


> Everything about Lyft is broken and off. I mean everything.
> 
> I keep the app running and accept rides, but the app sucks, the navigation sucks, the pings will disappear before I can accept then I get a message saying I missed the request. I see I'm in high PT areas, no pings. Then, I'll get pings when it's dead but miles and miles away.
> 
> ...


 I totally agree, Lyft is terrible in my market. They will accept anybody with any type of card, Lyft riders are people who got kicked off the uber platform.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lyft is very strong in some markets, but not here in Miami. I ignore all their trash messages about demand, guarantees, bonuses, Prime Time, etc.

I keep Lyft on, and I accept rides and get GOOD rides. I like Lyft -- but some of their promotional stuff is just nonsense.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

I get notifications from lyft saying such. but then every time i'm within about 1-2 mile from the airport, uber texts me to head to the airport for rides when I just dropped off a pax and saw absolutely no one waiting at the stops for uber/lyft. they're both just trying to draw cars to certain areas for whatever reason. there's little to no meat to those notifications.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DavidTM said:


> Hello,
> 
> Am I the only one who gets messages from Lyft saying the demand is off the chart, when I open the app the whole city is red and surge up to 550% BUT not getting any request???? This morning I stayed in my car for an hour and I didn't get anything despite the "high demand". My acceptance rate is 100%...
> 
> Let me know


Yup. I am often right in the middle of the dark red and yet get no pings


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lyft is huge in my market. Saves me from the dead time between Uber trips. Their pax are much more friendly


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Lyft is "lifting" itself up, they need to thank Kalanick for doing such horrible job.

Pun me baby.


----------

